# wainwrights dog food



## terriermaid

hi i was in pets at home today and was moaning about the price of james wellbeloved ,and was told by a assistant that wainwrights was the same recipe (as the jwb hadnt been protected by copyrite ),i would like peoples opinion ,as i dont know wether to risk it ,
my dog comes out in hot spots turning into wet exema if given the wrong food ,and the assistant offered me samples but i need more than samples to try it lol


----------



## hari1

I dont believe what the shop assistant told you JWB is owned by the Mars company I Dont think they would market a product and not put a copywright on it.Why not e-mail the companys customer services department and ask them.Would be interested to know the answer.


----------



## mr.stitches

Customer service at JWB is very good. I had a query and they got straight back to me. And good samples too!


----------



## terriermaid

thanks for the ideas i have sent some emails off ,


----------



## Guest

Heres a list of ingredients 

Wainwrights adult duck and rice :
Duck Meat Meal (min. 27%), Rice (min. 38%), Whole Grain Barley (min. 10%), Sugar Beet Pulp (min. 5%), Whole Linseed (min. 4%), Refined Poultry Oil, Low Allergen Poultry Digest as Gravy, Dicalcium Phosphate, Alfalfa (min. 1%), Natural Seaweed (0.5%), Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Marigold Extract, Yucca Extract, Rosemary Extract
Minimum content of main flavour: 27% 

JWB adult duck and rice:
Rice, Duck Meat Meal, Organic Oats, Whole Linseed, Duck Gravy, Duck Fat, Alfalfa, Sodium Chloride, Natural Seaweed, Calcium Carbonate, Chicory Extract, DL-Methione, Yucca Extract, Threonine, JWB Special Ingredients.
Minimum content of main flavour: 27%


----------



## StaffieMad

i feed my dogs on Wainwrights, they were on JWB but was expensive. they love it and is hypoalengnic too!


----------



## nellie_dean

terriermaid said:


> hi i was in pets at home today and was moaning about the price of james wellbeloved ,and was told by a assistant that wainwrights was the same recipe


I'm guessing that the member of staff at PAH was being a bit too enthusiastic, and economical with the truth. The Pets at Home and Wainwrights brands are excellent foods, and cheaper than James Wellbeloved, and so they shoule be because PAH don't have the distribution chain that JW have (see this link for explanation of what I mean)

The recipes are different, but that doesn't mean one is necessarily any better than the other - personally I'd go for the cheaper option which is Wainwrights!

Most natural premium foods use similar ingredients, and to make a recipe to broadly similar protein and fat content, the recipes are going to look not a lot different - but no, PAH haven't stolen JW's recipe!


----------



## jeanie

I have changed to Wainrights and had no probs with it , i aked the girl to read out all the ingrediants to me of both including the tiny writing, there was no differance not in the brown rice and turkey anyway . its £10 cheaper and my dogs are doing well on it.


----------



## lizzielewis

I've been moving my boy from Hills puppy to James Wellbeloved, but have just seen this thread!! 

What on earth does 'JWB Special Ingredients' mean???


----------



## Guest

Just means they don't wanna tell you something. Tis a bit worrying.


----------



## hayleypope

Seriously no company uses sugarbeet and rice and barley as fillers wainrights is a cheap food made by Burgess a non premium food company and if you knew what went into it you seriously wouldn't feed it! James wellbeloved yes is owned by mars so is royalcanon but premium ingredients is put into their recipes I wouldn't feed wainrights to my dog if you paid me he has only the best jw!


----------



## Kivasmum

hayleypope said:


> Seriously no company uses sugarbeet and rice and barley as fillers wainrights is a cheap food made by Burgess a non premium food company and if you knew what went into it you seriously wouldn't feed it! James wellbeloved yes is owned by mars so is royalcanon but premium ingredients is put into their recipes I wouldn't feed wainrights to my dog if you paid me he has only the best jw!


I would love to know what goes into it that we don't know about? Please expand on your comment 

Ps do you also know what jwb 'special ingredients' are? Because I don't like the sound of that  it's probably barley and sugar beet pulp  ha ha

Pps just noticed you own a pet shop, so no need to expand on why you don't like a [email protected] brand food


----------



## mwilliams

I have been reading on dog food manufacturing over the last couple of days one thing i remember is that they have to list ingrediants in the order there is most of. And to make sure the source of protien is actually from a named animal...ie, rabbit meat meal, other ingrediants like beef derivertives ( include all the nasty bits but meat meal is a concrated / dried "meat" meal. and steer clear of "by products"


----------



## Horse and Hound

hayleypope said:


> James wellbeloved yes is owned by mars so is royalcanon but premium ingredients is put into their recipes I wouldn't feed wainrights to my dog if you paid me he has only the best jw!


Ha! "only the best JW?"

Do you work for them? Or the Mars corp by any chance???!!!

After reading what I found out about Royal Canin and th carsogenics in their food, I wouldn't feed it if you paid me, JWB gave my dogs the wind, bot the wet and dry. WW dry, they didn't like, but their wet is second to none. And Arden Grange, although my personal fave for ingredients, sent my staffy doo-lally due to the protein.

Now we are on Skinners, which is far superior to JWB if you want my opinion, with raw every couple of days and some tinned tripe in between.


----------



## hayleypope

He really helped my dog I as a retailer suggest the meat and vegetable it's not natural to feed gross amounts ofcereal too our canine friends ,so you can understand from that why I wouldn't feed wainrights!


----------



## Guest

Hi there,

My 7 month old pup started life on RC (previous owners) then I moved to Orijen cause wanted to feed her a high quality food. Did not agree with her, really loose stools. We have moved her onto a combo of WW wet and dry and she loves it and it is good for her guts.

That is, when she isn't eating stuff outside that she shouldn't and being really ill

gavs


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Gavs said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My 7 month old pup started life on RC (previous owners) then I moved to Orijen cause wanted to feed her a high quality food. Did not agree with her, really loose stools. We have moved her onto a combo of WW wet and dry and she loves it and it is good for her guts.
> 
> That is, when she isn't eating stuff outside that she shouldn't and being really ill
> 
> gavs


Great to hear you've found something that works


----------



## Guest

Thanks,

You should have a look at my other thread - advice needed. Poor rebs has been a sickly pup. It was a tough weekend for us. Hopefully she is on the mend now.
Gavs


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Gavs said:


> Thanks,
> 
> You should have a look at my other thread - advice needed. Poor rebs has been a sickly pup. It was a tough weekend for us. Hopefully she is on the mend now.
> Gavs


Off to have a look


----------



## Kc Mac

Wow another 2009 thread reappearing  

I personally would never feed the wainwrights dry as the huge amount of barley that goes in for a start 

However the ww wet trays are fantastic 

I have previously fed James Wellbeloved (for years) but it is seriously over priced now for the quality of food that is is


----------



## Anna1234

I think that maybe some people are a little confused about what some of the ingredients in dog foods are used for. Beet pulp is an excellent source of fibre wich is needed in a dogs diet to help reduce waste by product and improve things like anal glad function so if your dog didn't have this your going to have to get his anal glands drained regularly, Also barley wich is widely used in pet foods like James wellbeloved (as is beet pulp) as this is a good carbohydrate source used for energy and also is another source of fibre. Oats are also used in high end foods such as Jwb and ww these are a slow release carb. Rice is one of the main ingredient used in a lot of hypoallergenic pet foods as its highly digestible and is a good protein source and gentle of the stomach. Ww and Jwb along with other holistic/hypoallergenic foods such as burns or Arden grange also use these ingredients and ALL are premium quality! And Ww is not made by burgees! Please do your research before being put off or dividing one brand over another and speak to a vet or a nutritional consultant!

Rant over! : ) :thumbup:


----------

